# Coyote hunting with decoys



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

On a lot of predator shows I see guys hunting with decoys, some with the MOJO critter and others simply with a turkey feather tied stick with a piece of string so that it blows in the wind. I'm considering either buying a MOJO critter or taking some pheasant feathers and tying them to a stick much like the previous example i mentioned. What do you guys think?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

In all honesty....its a waste of time. One more thing to carry and mess with. One more step (10-15 steps actually) toward a coyote busting you even before you start calling.

In my opinion most coyotes dont like the decoy anyway. Hard chargers are hard chargers. They will be in your lap with or without the decoy. Most times a decoy will only draw attention away from you, which is good, but it will also stop the coyote more often then not when they see it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree you expose yourself while setting up for coyote if you use a decoy. However, and I am not going to tell you what I use for a decoy, but I'll bet if I put a treble hook in it I could land a coyote. If I didn't shoot them first I think often they would run away with it.

I think it's a toss up. If you expose yourself to a large basin there is always that possibility that one will see you. I have watched a lot of them in their bed, and they never really appear to sleep longer than a minute before looking around their surroundings. I would hate to know how many times coyotes didn't come in because they seen me set up my decoy. I am going to try something different.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just one more thing to bring in and out. Something else with batteries.

xdeano


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I typed a reply to this and it doesn't seem to be here?

Anyways, I use a critter, it has saved my azz multiple times, seems I may be the only one enjoying success with a decoy... Although, I would go with the mojo puppy now.

Feather on a stick may be a good way to distract without being so erratic that it scares the hard chargers.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

jk3,

First of all, I have to confess to having been sucked in by American marketing and buying a decoy (or 2 :wink: ). Having said that, I wish I would not have wasted the $$. The videos are doing their job when they make you think you want a decoy. Make no mistake, most videos are out there today to advertise products that you supposedly HAVE to have to be successful, but are cleverly disguised as entertainment or instruction. Everyone now thinks they need a Barkalounger, or a Hot Dog, or even a little bottle of powder to check the wind uke: I couldn't agree more with juvyPimp - a waste of time and $$.

KD


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys never noticed that the decoy kept their attention, helped get them closer, or at the very least, gave you that extra second to move??

My first coyote: I had been calling for about an hour, figured I'd throw a hail marry out, I did a serenade on my ELK power howler, low pitched howl to my left, high pitched to the right, med. in front, then bounced around. After a couple mins. I got up went back in the woods, took a pizz (gotta mark your ground right :eyeroll: ), walked back, put on my backpack, bent over to pick up my tripod and noticed a coyote at 200 yards.

I'm standing up, having just walked 20 yards, I got down, got my rifle, loaded it, set the tripod, looked through my scope at the coyote and he was coming in, I had no idea why. Spread the legs on the tripod to sturdy it, got on the dog good and steady, lip squeak and he starts trotting straight at me, woof, stop, dead.

I realized what he was looking at and coming to investigate, I had left my Critter out and on... he didn't even notice the idiot taking a piss not but 30-40 yards from the decoy.

Fast forward to my 20 yarder this year, in CRP so I kept losing him, binos up, I spot him at 20 yards looking over a bank. I put the binos down, move my rifle and bipod, get it set, pull up and get on him, he is still sitting there, in the exact position, locked on my critter.

He didn't twitch, didn't notice my movement, died at 20 yards.

Now I didn't mind moving how I did because both these dogs had a long way to go to get away from me, they didn't have much of a chance, but, the critter kept them from spotting me, and in the first case, totally made the stand a success.

Now it isn't a cure all, and if a coyote busts over a hill to catch a spinning tornado of fur, sure it might spook, but to come at these things as if they are doing harm and no good is a stretch. It's another tool, like your sticks or bipod, your calls, binos etc...


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

So what you are saying is decoys are good because you can make a bunch of mistakes and still kill a coyote????????

Your first example.....would that coyote not have still came into that 200 yard spot if you wouldnt have got up and moved? The answers yes that coyote still was coming before you got up. If you would have been sitting there ready it would have had the same out come. Stay down and shoot coyote...no decoy needed.

Second example.....if you would have stopped watching him thru the binos and just got ready like you should have with your rifle while it was coming in you would have been ready when it popped up....no decoy needed.

Talk to anyone that calls in and kills a lot of coyotes (50-150 a year) and see if they use decoys.

The coyote is coming to the sound. By the time they can see the decoy they are within range usually anyways. If you like to use them then by all means go for it. Just one more thing to mess up a stand when you have to expose yourself even more by setting it out. Most begginners dont need one more thing to mess stuff up. Keep it simple.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

As I stated earlier, I have been sucked in by marketing, and have used decoys. I would venture a guess that most people who have been calling coyotes for a while have all tried some sort of decoy. I cannot think of a time when not having one cost me a coyote, but I can think of times when a coyote that was otherwise coming in stopped and hung up to watch the decoy - as if it didn't like something.

KD


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have to agree with you Kdog. It seems like a sound deal to give them something to look at but when they spot my jack topper most lock up and stare till i can draw a bead. I hate the idea of walking out in the open EVER. so setting up a decoy can cost you dogs you never knew were there. but i feel like their is a time and place for them so they will keep a place in my back seat till i can convince myself they have no worth. I just picked up a 2D montana that i feel did give me a chance at a dog i would have not been able to kill. Its a long story but i was calling an 11oclock wind with only a fence and my truck (400 yards) behind me and the coyote came in down wind of my decoy instead of me and gave me the shot i wanted. I had set the decoy to do exaclty what it did if a coyote had come from straight out they would have never seen the decoy but in case one sneaked in the back door i had something for them to look at to give me time to make the shot. could i have killed that dog without the decoy. maybe


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Isn't that why we want the decoy... to distract them so we can make the "mistake" of moving and getting a shot... you have to move to shoot, unless you nail where the coyotes come from 100% of the time. If it helps cover up my "mistakes" in terms of movement while I'm calling, glassing, or getting the gun on them, then it has done its job.

As far as the rest... things are seldom that simple. It's easy to say they would have come in, because I can't prove otherwise, but in that same shoe I can say that all these coyotes that held up, would have still held up, and you can't say otherwise, because we only know what is. I could also make the argument that they may have turned and left, or presented the shot for a lot less time, had they not had a decoy to check out, thus, people may not have gotten them. This is the "what if" game, much like worrying and rocking in a rocking chair, fun for a while, but it gets you nowhere.

I'm not saying they are a cure all, I am saying they are a tool, and I have seen them do what I expect of them.

But, just for you, I will go it without a decoy a bit more in the near future, if for nothing else, than to test the hypothesis a bit.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The "pros" on TV use a lot of stuff because......wait for it......someones paying them to use it.

Lots of these guys arent using this stuff because it works, or its the best, they're using it because someone stuffed some money in their bank account.

Pay me enough money, and ill hunt with a care bear next to me. Even the pink one!

Ive tried decoys. And for every coyote it killed, there was another it spooked, or caused to stall out to sit and watch. They're just another piece of spendy gear that makes guys think they have an edge.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll chip in a couple of bucks to film you hunting with a pink care bear next to you! 

~SN


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Heck i'd bet fallguy would let you barrow his if you can get it away from him. 
Xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:lol: :rollin:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Called 7 and killed 6 this weekend. 5 with shot gun and one with rifle. All were within 40 yards....no decoys. They come to the sound. If they cant see it they will come untill they can either see or smell it. By then they either see a speaker or a weird looking log with a call around its neck. Way to late for them by that point.


----------



## calib (Jan 31, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN USING THE MOJO LATELY AND HAVENT REALLY NOTICED ANY DIFFERENCE YET, BUT I HAVE ALSO USED THAT EDGE COYOTE DECOY AND HAVE SEEN A COUPLE AGRESSIVE DOGS COME TO THAT, BUT I THINK IT ALSO HAS A LOT TO DO WITH HOW YOU CALL AND WHERE YOU PLACE YOUR SELF TO THE CALL


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Shhhhh, they can hear you oke:


----------



## teamramrod (Nov 26, 2011)

SilentKnight said:


> I'll chip in a couple of bucks to film you hunting with a pink care bear next to you!
> 
> ~SN


Id throw some money in for that too! :beer:


----------

